# Sour candies?



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I know I'm supposed to suck on sour candies starting 24 hours after RAI. Do the candies have to be sour (I don't like sour) or will any hard candy do? I imagine the goal is to get the salivary glands working overtime. I don't really like hard candies at all so I'm not looking forward to this part.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I sucked on xylitol candies, which protect teeth. I used a sweet flavor. So, basically, I skipped over that whole sour candy thing. I think the more important thing is to stay hydrated and make sure you don't end up with a dry mouth.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

I really have no idea, but I just wanted to mention that I read a blog on someone with thyroid cancer that went through this and they used jolly ranchers. I think that's probably what I would use if I ever had to go through this (knock on wood) just because I'm not a fan of sour candy at all, but those seem doable to me. Good luck!!!


----------

